# Beratung für neues Angelboot



## Wertachfischer_KF (28. Mai 2022)

Hi zusammen,

in einem älteren Threat hatte ich schon einmal erwähnt, dass ich einen Bootsplatz mitbenutze. Ich spekuliere darauf, dass ich den Platz eines Tages übernehmen kann. In diesem Fall würde ich mir allerdings ein neues Boot zulegen. Das aktuelle Boot ist etwas klein und dabei verdammt schwer. Daher möchte ich mich jetzt schon einmal Schlau machen, welche Bootstypen sich zum Angeln eignen und worauf ich bei der Auswahl achten sollte.

Auf unserem See sind nur Ruderboote erlaubt (Motoren jeglicher Art sind verboten). Da stellt sich grundsätzlich die Frage, ob GfK, Alu oder Schlauchboot. Allerdings ist es so, dass unsere Boote von Mai bis November auf dem Wasser liegen und über den Winter auf dem Vereinsgrundstück (im Freien) abgelegt sind. Ich vermute, ein Schlauchboot wird da nicht lange überleben.

Nach einer ersten kurzen Recherche bin ich über die Neupreise doch ziemlich erstaunt. Eigentlich dachte ich, so ein einfaches Ruderboot wird vielleicht 1.000 Euro kosten. Aber bei den meisten Booten bewegen sich die Preise zwischen 2.000 und 3.000 Euro. Aluboote sind teilweise sogar teurer. Dementsprechend gibt es auch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt keine großartigen Schnäppchen. In meinem weiteren Umkreis finden sich bei ebay höchstens ein paar renovierungsbedürftige Boote, die schon einige Jahre hinter sich haben.

Wenn ich mit dem Boot herausfahre, dann meistens zum Spinnfischen. Dazu stehe ich in der Regel auf dem Boot. Ein Kajak oder anderes schmales Boot kann ich mir daher nur schwer vorstellen. Außerdem würde ich evtl. auch meinen Hund mitnehmen wollen, bzw. schon einmal vorausplanen, wenn mein Sohn in einigen Jahren auch zum Angeln mitgeht (sofern er sich dann dafür begeistern kann).

Mit Bellybooten kann ich mich nicht so richtig anfreunden. Zumal unser See im Sommer sehr viele Pflanzen hat und man dann mit den Beinen zwischen dem Grünzeug strampeln muss.

Vielleicht mag mir ja jemand einen Crashkurs in Sachen Boote geben bzw. kann mir eine gute Quelle zur weiteren Recherche empfehlen.


----------



## alexpp (28. Mai 2022)

Bin aktuell selber beim Kauf eines Angelbootes. An deiner Stelle würde ich wohl das Rigiflex Aqua Peche aus Kunststoff nehmen.
Christopher Jung hatte dazu hier ein Video gemacht.


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Mai 2022)

Hi, ein Schlauchboot würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Das sind keine wirklich guten Ruderboote. Aluboote sind robust und leicht, dafür auch deutlich teurer. Ich würde in deinem Fall in Richtung Anka gehen. Die gibt es günstig als Polenimport und du hast genug Platz für Sohnemann und Hund.


			BOOTE-ANGELSPORT


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (28. Mai 2022)

Danke für eure Antworten. 

punkarpfen der Name Anka ist mir auch schon untergekommen. Das sind doch diese DDR Boote. Bin allerdings direkt auf der Webseite vom Hersteller gelandet. Da steht komischerweise bei jedem Boot der Hinweis „nicht käuflich“. Daher freue ich mich über den von dir geteilten Link. Auch wenn dort keine Preise zu sehen sind. 

Da ich das Boot ja nicht jetzt sofort kaufe, kann ich natürlich auch regelmäßig nach entsprechenden Angeboten auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt sehen. Irgendwann ist vielleicht ein richtiger Schnapper dabei.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (28. Mai 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Bin aktuell selber beim Kauf eines Angelbootes. An deiner Stelle würde ich wohl das Rigiflex Aqua Peche aus Kunststoff nehmen.
> Christopher Jung hatte dazu hier ein Video gemacht.


Hoi,

ich habe das Rigiflex 370 und mit rudern Strecke machen ist nicht so pralle! 
Für ein ausschließlich Ruderboot würd ich nicht über 1,4 m breite gehen.
Bei ringmaier-boote.de gibt es gute Boote hierfür.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2022)

Einen klassischen Nachen hast du sicherlich nicht aufm Zettel?
Diese Holzboote sind ganzjährige Wasserlieger und werden vor dem Angeln ausgeschöpft, die Boote müssen im Wasser liegen sonst werden sie undicht und reißen.
Platz ist jedenfalls genug für zwei Personen und Hund,  Stehen kann man problemlos, diese Dinger liegen schon durch ihr Gewicht wie das sprichwörtliche Brett aufm Wasser.





						Bootsbau Kircher
					

Einer der letzten traditionellen Fischerboote Hersteller Deutschlands



					www.bootsbau-kircher.de
				



Kostet in 5m Länge ca.1500€





Der Bootsbauer persönlich bei der Erstwasserung, im Boot welches sich mein Kumpel letztes Jahr gekauft hat.

Jürgen


----------



## alexpp (28. Mai 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> ich habe das Rigiflex 370 und mit rudern Strecke machen ist nicht so pralle!
> Für ein ausschließlich Ruderboot würd ich nicht über 1,4 m breite gehen.
> ...


Ok, das klingt logisch. Hier muss man wohl einen Kompromiss zwischen stabiler Lage und gutem Vorankommen machen.
Ich kann zum Glück E-Motoren benutzen, bei mir ist es vor wenigen Tagen ein 4m Alu-Boot geworden.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (28. Mai 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Einen klassischen Nachen hast du sicherlich nicht aufm Zettel?
> Diese Holzboote sind ganzjährige Wasserlieger


Hallo Jürgen und danke für den Tipp. Nachen waren mir bisher unbekannt. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass diese Boote auch im Winter (trotz Frost) im Wasser liegen bleiben?

Was das Rigiflex betrifft: das sieht wirklich extrem breit aus. Da ist auch die Frage, ob das auf den Anlegeplatz passt. An unserem Bootssteg liegen die Boote mit dem Heck an. Und zwar so eng, dass die Boote gegeneinander schlagen, wenn man keine Plastikkanister oder Fender als Puffer verwendet.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen und danke für den Tipp. Nachen waren mir bisher unbekannt. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass diese Boote auch im Winter (trotz Frost) im Wasser liegen bleiben?


Diese Boote liegen auch im Winter im Wasser, zudem auch noch gut gefüllt.
Es ist sogar zwingend notwendig, vor allem im Sommer, dass da immer mindestens 15cm Wasser drin steht, wenn man nicht Angelt.
Ich war vorletzte Woche für eine Woche am See, da wird der Kahn dann ausgeschöpft und ist dann auch ziemlich trocken.
Ein paar Luftrisse bilden sich immer bei diesen Kähnen, dies hat meinen Kollegen recht verunsichert, aber auch dass ist normal.
Bei geringem Pflegeaufwand halten diese Boote immer 20 Jahre, mein letztes 30 Jahre, dann fangen sie an langsam an zu verrotten.
Der Kahn kommt im Frühjahr ein paar Tage ausm Wasser, so das er etwas antrocknet, anschließend wird der mitm dicken Qast einmal mit ca. 10Liter Holzschutz (30€) gestrichen und dann sollte das Boot auch wieder zügig ins Wasser.





Hier, so wird es gebaut.
Wie man sehen kann ist es recht grob gebaut, dies geht auch in "schöner" und auch mit besserem Holz.
Eine im Süddeutschen gebaute Zille, aus Lärchenholz, kostet dann aber auch das Dreifache!





Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Mai 2022)

Hier, ein sehr gutes Boot zum erträglichen Preis:


			:...: A.S.O. Angelservice Oberbayern :...: Rutenbau :...: Köderfischsysteme :...: Bootszubehör :...: Kurse :...:
		


Jürgen


----------



## yukonjack (29. Mai 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese Boote liegen auch im Winter im Wasser, zudem auch noch gut gefüllt.
> Es ist sogar zwingend notwendig, vor allem im Sommer, dass da immer mindestens 15cm Wasser drin steht, wenn man nicht Angelt.
> Ich war vorletzte Woche für eine Woche am See, da wird der Kahn dann ausgeschöpft und ist dann auch ziemlich trocken.
> Ein paar Luftrisse bilden sich immer bei diesen Kähnen, dies hat meinen Kollegen recht verunsichert, aber auch dass ist normal.
> ...


Schöne alte Handwerkskunst, Holz ist schon ein wunderbarer Werkstoff.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (29. Mai 2022)

Hoi,

hier nochmal Plastik kontra Holz:

Vorteil Rigiflex:E: Es ist unverwüstlich, unsinkbar, wenig Tiefgang,  pflegeleicht bzw. braucht es keine Pflege und ist extrem kippstabil. (da können zwei Mann locker an der Seite stehen und es passiert nix)
Nachteil: Es ist sehr windanfällig, nix zum dauerrudern und die Dollenaufnahmen sind auch aus Kunststoff.
Mit einem E-Motor ist es aber gut bis sehr gut händelbar das Teil. Habe da ein Min Kota 45 lb dran.

Vorteil eines Nachen: liegt sehr stabil / kippstabil im Wasser, weniger windanfällig, Rutenhalter lassen ohne großen Aufwand montieren und lässt sich sehr gut rudern.
Nachteil: Mit dem alter wir es einfach sehr, sehr pflegeaufwendig.

Für ein reines Ruderboot würde ich Dir da eher zu einem Alu- oder GFK Boot raten. Bei Alu kannst dir mal die Kessler Boote anschauen machen einen sehr soliden Eindruck.

Grussen Michael

PS: der Nachen auf dem Bild hat 26 Jahre gehalten.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. Mai 2022)

Willst du ein Echolot benutzen? Dann sollteste auch über mögliche Halterungen nachdenken... Mir wäre noch wichtig, daß ein Sonnen/Regenschutzdach (Plane) anbaubar sind.

Schließe mich von den Booten den Empfehlungen meiner Vorrednern an. Meß doch den zukünftigen Liegeplatz aus und bestimme dann, wie groß dein Boot maximal sein darf.... Zum Boot brauchst du noch eine Persenning und fürs Gewässer einen oder 2 Anker, für Bug und evtl. Heck.

Bei den Paddeln gilt: Je größer die Blätter, umso größer die Kraftanstrengung. Aber so kommst du halt am schnellsten voran!  Da würde ich welche aus Holz den Vorzug geben. Bei den Holzbooten kannst du Dir auch einen Fischkasten einbauen lassen, gefangene Fische liegen darin schön dunkel und kühl..

Vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit für den Aufbau einer leichten Besegelung, denn gut gesegelt ist immer noch besser als sich Blasen an die Hände zu rudern!


----------



## Trickyfisher (30. Mai 2022)

Weil Anker angesprochen wurden, die meiner Meinung nach beste Lösung, einfach 2x 5Kg Hantelscheiben ausm Sportgeschäft, Seil dran, fertig.
Funktionieren besonders im Stehenden Gewässer bei Schlammgrund super, weil sie sich richtiggehend am Boden "ansaugen", aber beim hochholen auch wieder leicht lösen.


----------



## alexpp (30. Mai 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> hier nochmal Plastik kontra Holz:
> 
> ...


Mh, was ist denn kippstabiler, ein Rigiflex oder so ein Alu-Boot ? Ich befürchte das Rigiflex. Dafür werde ich aber mit dem E-Motor bestimmt 1 km/h schneller fahren


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (30. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit für den Aufbau einer leichten Besegelung, denn gut gesegelt ist immer noch besser als sich Blasen an die Hände zu rudern!


Hi und danke für die guten Ratschläge. Unser See ist leider etwas speziell: sowohl Echolot als auch das Fischen vom Segelboot aus ist verboten.


----------



## Spaßfischer (30. Mai 2022)

Kann auch ein Terhi 385 empfehlen, bekommst du gebraucht für knapp unter 1000€ als Komplettlösung mit Anker usw.
Grüße Spaßfischer


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Mai 2022)

Ich würde dir empfehlen als Alu Boot ein Linder zu nehmen. Leicht, stabil und Wartungsarm.
Oder als PE Boot ein Whaly  dann hast du für deinen Zweck keine Probleme.


----------



## Tulpe2 (31. Mai 2022)

Hi,

wenn Du die Möglichkeit zum Transport hast, auch im Ausland baut man Boote.
Hier welche aus Polen: https://www.bootsquelle.de/ruderboote/
Händler aber in MV.


----------



## Martin1546 (27. Dezember 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, ein Schlauchboot würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Das sind keine wirklich guten Ruderboote. Aluboote sind robust und leicht, dafür auch deutlich teurer. Ich würde in deinem Fall in Richtung Anka gehen. Die gibt es günstig als Polenimport und du hast genug Platz für Sohnemann und Hund.
> 
> 
> BOOTE-ANGELSPORT


Ruderboote sind in meinen Augen wenig geeignet für den Angelsport. Es kommt natürlich darauf an, wie man angelt, was man mithat und viele weitere Faktoren. Doch für einen Allein macht das wenig sinn. Der Kraftaufwand ist enorm für das Teil zu bewegen. Ich persönlich stehe eher auf Aluboote. Diese gibt es auch deutlich preiswerter im Gebraucht-Markt.


----------



## jkc (27. Dezember 2022)

Martin1546 schrieb:


> Ruderboote sind in meinen Augen wenig geeignet für den Angelsport...


Moin, warum erzählstn sowas? Gute Ruderboote sind der Knaller, bei vielen krankt es aber leider an den Dollen, die schlecht eingefasst sind, Energie wegfressen, anfangen zu klappern und im schlimmsten Fall ausreißen. Wenn die Sicherheit und Manpower es zulässt würde ich in den meisten Fällen ein Ruderboot vorziehen. Da machste das Angeln wenigstens zum Sport und sitzt nicht in fetten Schalensitzen den ganzen Tag um auf 3 Echolotbildschirme zu glotzen und den ganzen Tag mitm Motor im Kreis zu fahren, allein "Ankerdienst" an nem langen Tag kann ne sportliche Herausforderung sein.

Grüße


----------



## smithie (27. Dezember 2022)

Ich werfe mal noch die Kraller Boote in den Ring. Ein Kumpel und ich fischen das größere für genau Dein Anwendungsgebiet (Spinnfischen) sowie gelegentlich zum Schleppen.

Lässt sich super rudern und ist recht kippstabil, wenn man drin steht.

Es gibt 2 unterschiedliche Größen A42 und A54 (wir haben das größere).


----------



## Ruttentretzer (27. Dezember 2022)

Die Spurtreue von den Kraller´n ist super. Das Beste zum Schleppen.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Dezember 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Die Spurtreue von den Kraller´n ist super. Das Beste zum Schleppen.


Bei den Preisen darf man das auch erwarten!
Sind schon annähernd die Besten am Markt, was die Qualität angeht.

Qualitativ auch sehr gut sind die Mole Boote, allerdings nicht so elegant wie die Kraller, weil eher an Booten der Berufsfischerei angelehnt





						Mole Boote – Boote nach Maß – Handmade in Mecklenburg
					






					www.mole-boote.de
				




Mein Favorit sind aber immer noch skandinavische Boote, so was hier z.B..








						erinomainen verkkovene, joka liukuu pienellä moottorilla | Suvi
					

Soutu-Palta 510 - soutuvene | Erittäin sivuvakaa soutuvene joka soveltuu erinomaisesti verkkoveneeksi avonaisen sisätilan ja tasaisen lattian ansiosta.




					suvi-veneet.fi
				




Jürgen


----------



## Doanafischer (28. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine im Süddeutschen gebaute Zille, aus Lärchenholz, kostet dann aber auch das Dreifache!


 Wenn man sich nicht gerade das Konterfei des Prinzregenten in den Spiegel schnitzen lässt, ist es gar nicht so schlimm:






						Ruderzillen – Zillen und Holzboote nach Maß
					






					witti-zille.com
				




Wenn das Boot im Wasser bleiben kann würd ich mir eine 4 oder 5 Meter lange Holzzille kaufen. Mit etwas Liebe hält die locker 20 Jahre und ist halt auch was fürs Auge. Wenn ich da manchmal so in die Jahre gekommene Tupperbüchsen sehe...


----------

